

Ask HN: Selling your contract work - ndcrandall

I&#x27;m just curious if there is any service out there that allows you to buy and sell the current contract jobs you have to others in the form of leads &#x2F; introductions?<p>When I need to part ways with a contract I don&#x27;t want to leave the client without a developer. I&#x27;ve noticed that my recommendations are highly regarded by the client. Usually I will tap into my network and pass along the work no strings attached, but couldn&#x27;t almost guaranteed work for a set amount generate revenue? I&#x27;m sure there is something out there and would like to see it.
======
murtza
Interesting idea. It also would be worthwhile to explore the potential of a
marketplace where you can buy and sell retainers or monthly maintenance
contracts.

For example, let's say you built a website for a client and included a monthly
maintenance contract to fix any security issues, yet you do not have the time
to service that obligation. Then you could go to such a marketplace, sell that
contract, and fulfill your contractual obligations.

~~~
ndcrandall
I hadn't thought of that, but you're right, it's fairly common to have a
retainer with certain contracts. It's related enough fit well into a site like
that.

------
redspark
I don't know of anything like that, but could definitely see a market for it.

We do some of that in a consultancy masterclass I am part of, but nothing that
organized.

~~~
ndcrandall
So I've never been apart of a group of consultants, I usually just have
personal connections that would fit well taking over the contract. I imagine
this is commonly done with other consultants, but I'm not sure of the
frequency.

Sometimes I just want to get rid of a client and it would be nice to find an
exact fit than refer a friend who isn't totally qualified for the position.

